# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Другие новости  >  Первый в мире пожизненный срок пьяному водителю

## grobik

Житель американского штата Техас стал первым в мире водителем, получившим пожизненный срок за управление автомобилем в нетрезвом состоянии, сообщает Daily Mail. Нарушитель ПДД, 52-летний Бобби Стовалл (Bobby Stovall) был подвергнут такому суровому наказанию за то, что в *девятый раз* был уличен в вождении машины в состоянии алкогольного опьянения.

Обвинение потребовало для безработного американца такого приговора, поскольку опасалось, что Б.Стовалл в конечном счете может сбить человека, если оставить его на свободе и позволить разъезжать в пьяном виде. "Он не хочет менять свою жизнь и отказываться от прежних опасных для окружающих привычек", - заявляет прокурор округа Вильямсон Джон Брэдли (John Bradley). "Мы решили оградить этого человека от общества до того, как он кого-нибудь убьет", - добавляет Д.Брэдли.

Судья согласился с предложенной прокурором мерой наказания и Б.Стовалл был осужден пожизненно. Отметим, что по _британским_ законам водитель, застигнутый за управлением автомобилем в нетрезвом состоянии в первый раз, может получить до шести месяцев тюремного заключения. Если же в процессе езды нарушитель становится причиной смерти других людей, максимальное наказание, которое угрожает ему, - 10 лет лишения свободы.

По мнению адвоката Лоренса Тэйлора (Lawrence Taylor), такой приговор является чрезмерно суровым. "Этот человек болен, он страдает от алкоголизма. Он никому не хотел причинять вреда", - считает юрист. Прокурор Д.Брэдли с ним не согласен . "Это обычная уловка адвокатов, когда они фокусируют внимание суда на болезни их подзащитного, а не на его преступлении", - говорит он.
http://top.rbc.ru/wildworld/16/08/2010/451124.shtml

( *!* ) Суд присяжных, а затем и окружной судья,приговорили неисправимого алкоголика к пожизненному заключению.Ранее водители получали пожизненное заключение только за причинение смерти, юристы-эксперты говорят, что это первый случай в мире, когда автомобилист получает приговор именно за вождение в нетрезвом виде.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/worl...onviction.html

*p.s.* ИМХО,всё-таки это  билет в ЛТП (пожизненный или нет - решать врачам,наркологам и психиатрам),а не на зону.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Юльча

а отобрать у него права и машину нельзя было?
а если бы попался за вождение без прав - уже за это и сажать  :Smiley:

----------


## nicolai

жесть вообще - *ПЗ* получить за пойло...

----------


## antanta

> Если же в процессе езды нарушитель становится причиной смерти других людей, максимальное наказание, которое угрожает ему, - 10 лет лишения свободы.


 То есть, лучше бы кого-то сбил? Маразм.

----------


## grobik

Вынужден отредактировать новость,поскольку в тексте  на *rbc*,откуда был взят адаптивный перевод статьи,- неточность.В первоисточнике (dailymail) :

_"In the UK, drink drivers are sentenced to six months’ imprisonment for a first offence. Causing death by drink driving carries a maximum sentence of ten years."_

UK - United Kingdom,а не USA.Видимо, британский закон приводится для сравнения.




> а отобрать у него права и машину нельзя было?


*Юльча*, согласен с Вами!В комментах на английском сайте тоже задаются вопросом,почему бы в первую очередь не лишить рецидивиста водительской лицензии?
*antanta*, маразм.А когда присяжные выносили вердикт,они руководствовались идеями гуманизма...

----------


## antanta

*grobik*, должна же быть определенность - либо по закону, либо по понятиям (пусть и гуманизма). Неужели британские суды в праве применять санкцию, которая превышает максимальную для данного вида преступления (которое еще и не совершено)? Либо санкции за другие виды преступлений (очевидно же менее тяжкие) перевешивает по совокупности те самые 10 лет. По логике - либо раньше должны были пресечь, либо не давать больше 10 лет.
   Ясно, что лицензии следовало лишить уже давно.
Мдя... Казалось бы, причем тут британские законы?...

----------


## pig

А у него вообще лицензия была? В новости об этом нет. Как и о том, кому принадлежала машина, на которой он по пьяне раскатывал.

----------


## grobik

> А у него вообще лицензия была? В новости об этом нет. Как и о том, кому принадлежала машина, на которой он по пьяне раскатывал.


Техасец,52 года,почему не будет ? Практически у  всех совершеннолетних американцев  водительские права есть по умолчанию.Нигде не сообщается,что его их лишали.
И машина его,очевидно.
_"In this case he's simply using his truck as his weapon."_
_"В этом случае он просто использует свой грузовик в качестве оружия"_



> *grobik*, должна же быть определенность - либо по закону, либо по понятиям (пусть и гуманизма). Неужели британские суды в праве применять санкцию, которая превышает максимальную для данного вида преступления (которое еще и не совершено)? Либо санкции за другие виды преступлений (очевидно же менее тяжкие) перевешивает по совокупности те самые 10 лет. По логике - либо раньше должны были пресечь, либо не давать больше 10 лет.
>    Ясно, что лицензии следовало лишить уже давно.
> Мдя... Казалось бы, причем тут британские законы?...


Не вправе,конечно.
*antanta*,приговор вынесен в Техасе.Просто американцам больше не с чем сравнивать.Америка идеальна,это аксиома.Они всё своё ,будь то жареная картошка или правосудие,всегда сравнивают с пуританской Англией,где народились,откуда потом бегством спасались,а позже против которой воевали отцы-основатели нынешнего гаранта мировой стабильности.В данном случае это примерно как _"смотрите все,мы алкаша-водилу (читай - потенциального серийного убийцу) до гробовой доски засадили,а британцы дали бы десятку и то,если бы кого-то задавил"_.
Не знаю,есть ли у них губернатор штата,Верховный суд,Президент,общественные организации, пресса?
И вообще,странно,что никто не слышал о таких понятиях,как *прецедент* или *судебная практика*...

*p.s.* В 2009-м году в Квебеке (Канада),пьяный водитель был осуждён на пожизненное заключение за наезд на пожилую женщину в инвалидной коляске,*повлекший смерть* потерпевшей.С места ДТП виновник скрылся и был арестован через 6 миль.Убийцей оказался Роджер Уолш (Roger Walsh),канадец 57 лет.До этого случая он *18 раз* задерживался  полицейскими за вождение в нетрезвом состоянии.За ним также числилось *114 других деяний*,квалифицируемых как "преступление" - в их числе разбой,воровство,взлом и проникновение,которые также были учтены при вынесении приговора.Суд отклонил предложение прокурора присвоить  Роджеру Уолшу статус "особо опасен"...
http://www.askmen.com/money/money-ne...-for-life.html

*? ? ? ? ? ? ?*

----------


## antanta

*grobik*, А еще говорят, что "умом Россию не понять". Ненавижу опусы Задорнова, но тут...
 А такие выражения, как "прецедент" попрошу в приличном обществе не употре... 
 Хотел уже сказать "Гробик мне друг, но "... внезапно передумал. Звучит двусмысленно.

----------


## maXmo

Аааа! Превентивное наказание! И в этой стране сняли Minority report...

----------

